# outlaw bead sealing



## tng6664 (Apr 20, 2010)

Need some help/advice please. I got some slightly used 29.5 outlaws x 9x12 with 95% tread left on them . I mounted them myself on 2013 grizzly special edition stock aluminum rims. I air them to 25 pounds then back to 10 ......cant get them to stop seeping air around the rim on 3 of them. I tried slime ...didnt work. Yes I did make sure bead and rims were clean. Thought about tubes. But what size could or should I use ?????


----------



## Bama66 (May 22, 2013)

Leave them at 25 and put them in the sun for a day. Slime usually works though and helps balance them.


----------



## james83 (Oct 31, 2012)

I normally air them up then bounce them on concrete a few times helps pop them on for me at least some harder ones to get on ive used grease around the rim


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

When I have issues like that I clean the beads and the bead areas on the wheels with acetone then slap some bead sealer on and air up to about 25lbs and let sit over night. I use this stuff. Nasty but it works. Like black heavy rubber cement.

Buy Xtra Seal Bead Sealer 14-101 at Advance Auto Parts


----------



## james83 (Oct 31, 2012)

they used that at a tire shop here on one of my trailer tires that wouldn't seat worked awesome


----------

